# study showing possible effects of swine flu vaccine and fetal loss



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

I came across this information and thought to share it with FF. I know the topic of whether or not to vaccinate against swine flu is still ongoing.

http://blogs.mercola.com/sites/vitalvotes/archive/2010/12/09/swine-flu-vaccine-linked-to-miscarriages.aspxhttp://preventdisease.com/news/pdf/FinalAug18Capture-RecaptureEstmtdMiscrrgs.pdf


----------

